# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم PB Tool-Dongle تحديثات :  PBTOOL Update V.1.7.0.43 Loosing Humanity!

## mohamed73

*PBTool v.1.7.0.43*  *Minor update to version 1.7* *changelogs :*
- [Blackberry] Added / Enable Scripting Module /Plugin.
- [Blackberry] Fix Normal Model List Not Show, at Tool Tab.
- [Blackberry] All script in folder “scripts” will show in Tool > Auto Script.
- [Scripting Module] Release SDK to make /create script.
- [Scripting Module] Now you can make and play your own script with PBTool and share your script with your friends.
- [Scripting Module] All Script you’ve make Encrypted.
- [Scripting Module] With crypted script, you can hide and safe your own code.
- [Scripting Module] Support Licensed System.
- [Scripting Module] With license, you can made script just only for few SN or for all.
- [Scripting Module] With license, you can sell or make it Free.
- Added/Enable regen data in Support Download.
- Regen data is for auto regenerating file list from server.
- Fix known bug from previous version.
 With SDK Scripting, you can make hundred of script combination :
example :
# Want “Deep Wipe” button ? Use SDK to create, will done in few second. and FREE!!!
# Want “Erase Everything” (May call nastie  ) button ? This also can be done within a few seconds and no need to spend money
# Want make money with PBTool ? you can sell your script with licensed system. The license is manage in SDK Scripting.
# Scripting for fun or advertising ? Don’t worry, you can include your Web, email or ads in description.
 The world is your…. *Check out this video and demo.*
 Example script and example project, available at download support. use pbtool for download.   ** Note*    *Download Setup:* 
Available for all customers with valid, To download that from support section  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Instructions:*
Uninstall Pbtool Old version and Delete all file in PBTool Folder !
Restart Your Computer then Install the New Version ! 
# Youtube Video about using Module Scripting  
# Sample create Double Wipe (Deep Wipe)  
# Video Regen Data Button, for refresh file list in download area.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
Regarrd, *WBGSM*

----------

